# single gay male wanting to do gest surrogacy in thailand



## andrewmac888 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hello all,

does anyone know where i stand to proceed in getting a baby back into uk for a single male after doing a gest surrogacy?

has anyone done this in Thailand before?

unfortunately cant afford usa


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe Natalie Ff lawyer could help you. Wishing you lots of luck with your journey. I've been looking into it as a single woman but it is fraught with difficulty legally in the uk


----------



## andrewmac888 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there,wondering if anyone has knowledge on doing a gest surrogacy in thailand
for a single gay male?

will it be impossible to get the child back to live in uk as a single man?
is there any hope not costing a fortune legally?

thanks


----------



## andrewmac888 (Apr 6, 2012)

it scares me,seems they persecute single men who have no other option of starting a family.

i cant afford $100k in usa,
maybe ill just live abroad with my baby?

lawyers fees will be high in uk im guessing and NO CHANCE for a single man to get a parental order,

whats he to do


lifes just aint fair for us singles is it?
x


----------



## halsall73 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Andrew

As far has I'm aware a single person will be unable to get a PO here in the UK. I know its very unfair and I wish you luck in whatever you choose to do.

I think it is a question for Natalie Gamble who is a lawyer on the forum. If you go to Ask a Lawyer part on the forum, I'm sure she will be able to advice you.

All the best.

Edd


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Andrew there was a gay couple on here who had surrogacy in Thailand but I don't think that they resided in uk.
I would also as Natalie gamble Ff lawyer for advice.

Good luck xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=46572


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi AndrewMac

The short answer is that it's possible, but complicated.

As a single guy, you will be treated as the legal father for UK law purposes if your surrogate is unmarried. That has a number of important implications, including that if you are British (and not by descent yourself) then your child will also be born British, making the immigration issues significantly easier (although you'll need to find out how in practice you go about getting a British passport and how long it takes - this varies from country to country, and Thailand is a not a very well established surrogacy destination for British parents).

However, even if you are the legal father you will not have 'parental responsibility' for your child if your child is born outside the UK, and your surrogate will remain the legal mother, even if her position is extinguished in Thailand. This could make things really difficult for you if you are raising your child in the UK. To make you safe, you should consider making a court application in the UK to secure your status. Unfortunately a parental order will not be available if you do not have a partner, but there may be some other options applying the law creatively.

There's more information on our website for single IPs through surrogacy and on international surrogacy that you may find helpful.

Best of luck!

Natalie


----------

